# New viv build begins !



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so i love watching all your viv build blogs so i thought i will try my own so please be patient as i doubt it will be a 5 minute job and please advise as much as you want as any advice will help greatly.

ok so you may have seen the plan in the other post but i tought i best start with that so 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture156700-viv.jpg

Now the canvas
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture156993-begining-lol.jpg

And it begins
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ld-picture156994-old-door-way-now-viewing.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture156996-037.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-build-picture156997-having-smashing-time.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...build-picture156995-painting-boards-resin.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ms-viv-build-picture156998-first-board-up.jpg
And this is as far as the build has got so far
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-viv-build-picture156999-getting-there.jpg

Oh and after a long search i have just found and ordered the glass runners from Ian @ Russell plastics who has been very helpful


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

looks like it could be interesting but your photo's are coming up really small you can hardly make out what you have done, keep up the good work though.


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

I havnt go a clue how to reszie them lol but i will try to make sure they are bigger as the build continues. 

By the looks of it you build vivs and they look great so i may be picking your brain from time to time.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

sadams said:


> I havnt go a clue how to reszie them lol but i will try to make sure they are bigger as the build continues.
> 
> By the looks of it you build vivs and they look great so i may be picking your brain from time to time.


 
no problem, if you get stuck feel free to ask. i'll look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, now this viv will be interesting, good luck :notworthy:


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Did I read that right? lol. 8X12ft?!! Wow, whats going in there mate?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

lol yeah 12ft x 8ft ! 4 very spoilt water dragons


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Update 16/10/11

Ok so progress has been slow as ive been waititng for a sparky to sort the electrics for the dinning room light switch that had to be moved.

So i started to build the pond and place it in to see what it will look like.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ld-picture157430-pond-waterfall-placement.jpg

Ive benched the sides and bottom of the pond and i will be fibreglasses it this coming week.

Woohoo the sparky has now been so further to the photo the wall on the right where a doorway used to be has now been boarded so whating on the plaster now.

So the next question to you all is which mercury bulb ?
Arcadia D3 160w or
Megaray 160w


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

ralphsvivariums said:


> looks like it could be interesting but your photo's are coming up really small you can hardly make out what you have done, keep up the good work though.


like the viv in the lower left!!!:2thumb:


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so progress at the min has been slow due to waiting for other people ie a sparky and plasterer to finish what they needed to. Their work has now been done so hoping to make a bit more progress this week.

I did manage to get a lil done tho, the last few bits of board have now gone up, the viewing window from the hallway has been completed and the waterfall is almost built in so it is getting there.









Sorry my ugly mug is in it the misses said it looked gd as you can see how big it is !

So things i hoping to finish by the end of this week will be 
1.the pond which as you can see still needs to be completly sealed
2. the microclimate heater will be fitted and boxed in which will be on the left hand side of the pond
and the floor of the left hand side of the viv will be installed and filled with soil.
Hmmmmmmmmm could be an interesting week !


----------



## jonathanlbuck (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow ! And I'm trying to convince the better half to let me get 45cm cube exo terra :lol2:

I might show her this and tell its my next project


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks amazing, that is going to be one lucky lizard in there!:notworthy:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

That looks really good


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so some progress has been made during this week altho it may not seem that evident lol.
The pond is now in after numerous layers of fibreglass, resin and pond paint so hopefully that will hold the water 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture158721-005.jpg
And the connectors for the pipework are in and drying although i doubt you can make them out from the photo
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture158719-001.jpg
Tomorrow we will fix the waterfall into place and im thinking of using expanding foam covered in tile grout to fill any gaps.( It will make sense i hope in a few days when we have done it :2thumb: )
Also the front wall has been started as you can see so its starting ti take shape slowly
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture158720-002.jpg
Thanks for all your comments so far guys hopefully as we finish the construction of it and start on the detailing it will become a lil more interesting


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

can not wait to see this finished! going to look fantastic.


----------



## LoganHowlett (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, makes the little beardy viv i've been designing for the past few days feel a little rubbish now...hmm...MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM :whistling2:

Awesome work though! can't wait to see more pics! : victory:

Lo


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so time for a lil update as the misses has been dying to get involved so i let her loose on the waterfall. So as you could see from an earlier pic there where gaps under the waterfall so for stability we filled it with expanding foam
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...159201-misses-part-project-begins-packing.jpg
then when dry covered it with grey tile grout
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...9202-expanding-foam-covered-coloured-tile.jpg
Well done hun ! she did a gd job 
As for me well i have put the big bits of glass in !. Decided to use 3 pieces on 3 seperate runners to make it easier with cleaning and general maintance
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-viv-build-picture159203-glass-woohooo.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture159204-009.jpg
Should get the rest of the glass in by the end of the weekend and the lighting and heating has started to arrive so may get time to install that too fingers crossed.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Not much to say really other than WOW


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

wow.


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so nearly there with the structual part of the build !,just need to insulate the front wall, plasterboard it and the the real fun begins with installing the electrics and dressing the viv.
Not the greatest pic i know sorry but you all get the idea lol
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture159813-002.jpg

And thank you for your comments so far we really havnt got a clue tbh on how to build anything so everyone should try to do their own build its so much fun and so rewarding for us and hopefully the dragons when they adventually get to go in there.


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so it has been a while waiting for equipment to turn up and for it to be what we actually ordered !
Most of the exterior is now complete the 2 remaining gaps you can see in the photo are going to be access panels so leaving them until last.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture160859-027.jpg
Afetr much deliberation we decided on 2 uv sources 1 lower down via Arcadia's new t5 bulb and another via their MVB in the celling. We are trying to create basking and sunning spots via branches where possible but as you can see i have added a few lil shelves.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture160861-032.jpg
Not a great pic but you get the idea for now lol.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture160860-030.jpg
Anyway so thats that sorted just need to install the rain system and then decide what plants to buy and try to grow in there. Its getting there guys !


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking really good mate! what a difference!! :2thumb:


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

So yet another quick update as bought the plants today !
Nearly finished people woohoo
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161524-017.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161525-018.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161526-019.jpg

So just need to get the plants established and the temps right now and it will be time for the waterdragons to move in lol


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

holy moly, keep us updated with progress of the plants and of course when the critters move in


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Nearly there guys !
The misses has been busy dressing all fake plants and gotta say shes done a great job hope you all agree
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161905-003.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161906-004.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161907-005.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161909-007.jpg

This next pic is from in the hallway via the lil window we added as an extra ( for us of course )
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161910-008.jpg

And if all this wasnt enough we had a lil surprise today when cleaning the current viv 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161911-009.jpg
So it was a quick rush to the excellent reptile shop at the end of our road ( so lucky ) for the incubator and some advice.

And last but not least the proud mum and dad 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture161912-011.jpg

Ok so just the pond to fill over the weekend and it will be done so will post the finished pics sunday ! Just want to say thanks for all the lovely comments


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks great,

but coldnt you just post the pics rather than links?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ummmm yeah if i knew how too lol !


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok so the water has gone in as planned and the waterfall is all up and running
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture162165-002.jpg
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture162166-003.jpg
and a late addition of a tube heater
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture162167-005.jpg

Ok guys so thats it from start to finish ( well of the inside anyhow ) 
Sorry the pics are links as i dont now how to post the pic on the thread but if anyone knows how to and can tell me or do it for me then that would be easier for folk to see.

Shame i dont now how to up load a short video as the pics really dont do this thing justice with it being so big.

So just going to run it for a week to expell any left over fumes that may still be there and to get the timings right for the lights etc etc then the dragons will go from this ( my first viv build )
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/sadams-albums-viv-build-picture162171-012.jpg
into their new home ! Hope they like it 

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

It looks amazing  Nice job :2thumb:


----------



## Dirts (Nov 16, 2011)

Absolutely superb job! :no1:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

love it, congrats on the surprise too, hope everything goes well there :2thumb:
what're you planning on putting in their old viv? :whistling2:


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you we're well pleased with it too especially as its only our second viv and our these dragons are our first reptiles lol. Nohing like taking things slowly hey.

As for the old viv i think we'll end up selling it tbh


----------

